# Obrum Anxsoll



## Obrum (Jan 20, 2010)

*Name: Obrum Anxsoll*

Age: 21
Height: 5'8"
Weight: Average
Sex: Male
Species: Grey Wolf

Colours: - Hair - Black
-	 Fur (1) - Dark Grey 
-	 Fur (2) - Grey
-	 Tail Base - Dark Grey
-	 Tail Tip - Grey
-        Eyes     - Red 

Strengths: Quick Reactions, Sharp Claws and Fangs, Good vision

Weaknesses: Generally Untrusting, Not Very Strong Physically

Appearance: Shoulder-length Black Hair, Red Eyes, Black Goatee, Small Tuft of Grey Fur on his Chest

Bio: Obrum Anxsoll is a grey wolf, although there's nothing really special about him. He leads a normal life, and is currently still in education. He is close friends with Sigma and Darkness, a cheetah and a dragon who he has known for a long time. He has a scar over his left eye, though no-one really knows how he recieved it, since he never talks about it.

      Obrum feels most at home during the night, and can often be found merely standing outside in the rain, looking up at the sky. He says he finds it relaxing to do so, and enjoys the calm feeling it brings, not to mention how refreshing the rain feels against his fur. On clear nights when the moon is visible, it is also not uncommon for him to let out a howl to the sky. He says it feels very good when he does, and releases stress very well.

      He is never seen without his small spiked dog collar, though he wears it merely as an accessory, not to indicate ownership of any kind. He mostly dresses in black clothes to match his fur, and simply because he likes the colour black, but on rare occasion will wear other things. A strange habit of Obrum's that no-one really knows why, is that he tends to purr when content, often when being scratched.

Likes: Night, The Rain, Brooding, The Occasional Howl ;3
Dislikes: Day, Heat, Crowds

Favourite Food: Ginsters XD
Favourite Drink: Most things
Least Favourite Food: None
Least Favourite Drink: None

Personal Quote: â€˜Do not be afraid of the darknessâ€¦ Be afraid of what it hidesâ€¦â€™

Clothing: Dark clothes that match his fur, allowing him to blend into the darkness more easily

Theme Song: MÃ¥negarm â€“ NattvÃ¤sen (Night Creatures) 
(Thanks DarkNoctus ^^)
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgRj8SnMmNU)

Orientation: Gay


----------

